# gourami white/cottony poop



## poppyseed (Dec 25, 2008)

My honey gourami is having some interesting bowel movements as of late. They appear to be white or just lighter than normal, and sometimes look like more than one string is coming out of the anus at the same time? I'm not sure if it is just bunching up and appears to be coming out at once, but I'm concerned. I've also noticed a veeerry thin white stringy kind of thing that sometimes trails behind as well, and once I noticed what looked like some sort of white cloudy, almost cottony material gathered around the poop at the anus as well.

Is this a parasite? I've been reading different posts and everything, even charts of different fish pooping problems, but I can't seem to find a good match for it.

EDIT:
I also thought I should add he still has an appetite. He gobbles up the food I put in the tank, but when he puts it in his mouth I see him open up and spit at least some out after. My mom said it was because the pieces are too big, and I guess she would know because she's been feeding him while I was away at school, but I figured I'd mention it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Get some food that is medicated with a med called Metronidazole. Also look for something called "Pepso Food."
These will clear out the nasties.
This is common with gouramis.


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 25, 2008)

I went to petco today and unfortunately they don't carry medicated fish food or "pepso food" there, but I did find some dissolving anti-parasitic tablets that had Metronidazole as a main ingredient. I just put it in the tank so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 25, 2008)

Since I put a portion of the tablet into the tank last night (it was meant for 10 gallons so I cut it into fourths) my fish has been less hyperactive (I don't think I mentioned that but I later read that could be a sign of a parasite as well) and has been chilling in the back top corner of his tank for quite a while. I looked at him and there was still a bunch of white poop and that cotton like material coming out, only it had gathered into a ball.

I took a picture of it, but after he started moving the ball turned out to be some white poop and just a very long strand of that thin white substance. Here's the picture:

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s308/poppyseed5690/fez.jpg

I found it strange that he was just sitting in that corner for such a long time (and I mean a looong while) until I turned the tank to stir him into some action. He's now leisurely swimming around.

Edit: About 10 minutes later he's back in that corner, just staring or something


----------

